# Counted cross stitch



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I finished this tonight. I get something done in this bad weather!  It measures 12"x14" & is done on 14 count aida cloth.

View attachment 21803


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That's amazing! Very nice!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Molly You took the words right out of my mouth.

B-E-A-UUU-T-IFUL!!! Wendy

RHT


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

What beautiful work.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW...WOW !!!!! WOW !!!!!!!!!!
That is too BEAUTIFUL for words !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE......LUV....LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

that is amazing! incredible talent


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

very pretty! That had to have taken forever!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

pure awesomeness!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG!!.....literally
Very nice. How many hours do you have in it?


----------

